# Lincoln Log Jig



## mikeho (Nov 7, 2009)

*Lincoln Log Jig *

I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
round the edges. Next set the jig stops to the far left setting (right hole in jig) and cut the short and long logs to length.

















Next move the stops to the right setting (left hole in the jig) and cut the dados setting the 3/4 in dado blade to 1/8 above the sled.

















Next I take a few of the long logs and move them to the top (short) jig and cut a dado in the center.









Now install the jig to the right side to cut dados for the small pieces.









Finally move this log to the bottom of the sled to cut the short log to length.









Hope this is somewhat clear.


----------



## RJS (Aug 10, 2010)

mikeho said:


> *Lincoln Log Jig *
> 
> I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
> First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
> ...


That is REALLY COOL! I would like to make one of the jigs to build lincoln logs for my kids. Thank You for posting, I have added this to my favorites.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mikeho said:


> *Lincoln Log Jig *
> 
> I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
> First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
> ...


Sweet. That is just darn clever.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

mikeho said:


> *Lincoln Log Jig *
> 
> I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
> First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
> ...


Cool, thank you for posting these details!


----------



## lainemech (Feb 28, 2010)

mikeho said:


> *Lincoln Log Jig *
> 
> I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
> First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
> ...


Hey Mike, Nice set-up for the Lincoln logs! Did you use your own dimensions, or are the logs the same length as the brand name logs? Only thing I don't like is cutting the short logs to length. It makes me a bit nervous having my thumb (or hand for that matter) that close to the blade on a table saw. I think I'd have to cut the short ones on the band saw with a jig or miter gauge.

I like your table saw inserts. I made a couple kind of like yours for my old Craftsman TS out of hard maple. They are so much better then any I could get through Sears, and only cost me the time to make them.


----------



## kit (Oct 25, 2010)

mikeho said:


> *Lincoln Log Jig *
> 
> I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
> First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
> ...


I figure this site may help me in making the jig itself. It speaks to specs for the logs & making a roof:
http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/lincoln_logs.shtml

Kit


----------



## MitchMan (Dec 20, 2011)

mikeho said:


> *Lincoln Log Jig *
> 
> I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
> First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
> ...


This is amazing! I have an eight month old boy, and there are shop made lincoln logs in his future!


----------



## Thesilentguyinback (Oct 3, 2011)

mikeho said:


> *Lincoln Log Jig *
> 
> I have had quite a few requests on how the lincoln log jig works, I will give it a shot at explaining it.
> First I rip the logs to 23/32 square and then take them to the router table and using a roundover bit
> ...


Here is a link to a site that should have the dimensions of the original Lincoln Logs.

https://www.google.com/search?q=lincoln+log+sizes&oq=lincoln+log+sizes&aqs=chrome..69i57.8217j0j4&client=tablet-android-samsung-nf-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=D8aa5uh6f7kD4M


----------

